
Techcrunch Blocks the Back Button - namanaggarwal
Open any techcrunch article and wait it to load completely. Now try hitting the back button. It would just reload the same page from histroy<p>example link https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;04&#x2F;08&#x2F;secret-service-mar-a-lago&#x2F;?fbclid=IwAR0DXelpIhExCcYJbxFUnutH0Zhy4aSZ3ZQ4HXBzGswJ0-NUcL-NS5pBrLk
======
tedmiston
Looks like a bug since clicking the X button on the page does what the back
button should do.

------
siddharthgoel88
Oh yeah. That's cheap. Looks to me like a feature than a bug.

------
machinemob
That's MY button not theirs.

